# NGD: KxK Sii-8 Grape Eight



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2010)

The monster is complete and has come home! My KxK Sii-8 is done 

28" scale
27 frets
Blank ebony board
Mahogany neck through
Mahogany body wings
Hipshot custom purple anodized aluminum bridge
Custom purple anodized aluminum knob and switch tip
Purple Sperzel tuners
BKP Rebel Yell bridge / VHII neck
Active covers painted to match the body
Purple pearl paint

The upper fret access on this is completely insane, it's a 27 fret eight string and you can literally hit every fret on every string without ever brushing the body

Excuse any dust in the pics, it's that time of year when leaves and dust are everywhere and it was windy so as soon as I'd wipe it something else would blow onto it


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 12, 2010)

DO. FUCKING. WANT.


----------



## Philligan (Nov 12, 2010)

Holy shit, that looks awesome  I'm really digging the hardware.

Congrats 

EDIT: And the neck heel (or lack thereof).


----------



## orb451 (Nov 12, 2010)

If Lamborghini made guitars, *that* would be the guitar they made. Congrats, that thing is EPIC


----------



## fretninjadave (Nov 12, 2010)

Real nice...


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Nov 12, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUCK YESSSSSS WANT WANT WANT WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 12, 2010)

but seriously


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 12, 2010)

Holy fuckin' jesus! That's beautiful!


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Gitte (Nov 12, 2010)

s_k_mullins said:


> Holy fuckin' jesus! That's beautiful!


+1


----------



## TheWreck (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice guitar!!!! Custom anodized hardware for the win!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 12, 2010)

new desktop for me!


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 12, 2010)

OMG that thing is so damn hot! Love the mahogany neck. Id bet that thing is so thunderous sounding.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 12, 2010)

Holy shit, thats too much purple! what a pornographic guitar, awesome boss.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 12, 2010)

If Aliens ever show up, surely this is what they will be after. 

The guitar looks fantastic. I'm sure you are playing the shit out of it especially after that wait time.


----------



## vhmetalx (Nov 12, 2010)

fuck my life. My jaw literally dropped when i saw the first pic. then my face touched the screen when i saw the heel. 
GASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## synrgy (Nov 12, 2010)

If that were any sexier I'd have to do a citizens arrest for indecent exposure.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 12, 2010)

you just made grimace really really jealous. this thing is hot!!!


----------



## Koshchei (Nov 12, 2010)

That is a fucking thin neck!

Congrats!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 12, 2010)

Holy fuck, congratulations! You should always drink purple cool aid before playing it.


----------



## Black_tear (Nov 12, 2010)

mmmhhhh purple 
"... Start wearing purple ,wearing purple, laralala ..."(Gogol bordello)


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 12, 2010)

What, no purple fretwire?


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Nov 12, 2010)

GOTM!


----------



## Beardyman (Nov 12, 2010)

Holy shit dude, congrats! I've always loved purple guitars, and thats an over the top awesome color, plus a ridiculous amount of it!!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2010)

HumanFuseBen said:


> GOTM!



One string too many 

And thanks guys


----------



## MikeH (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh.....oh dear. I just......yeah. I did.


----------



## Rick (Nov 12, 2010)

Not seeing the "for sale" inlay.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 12, 2010)

fuck me! i would LOVE to see a series of these in different colours! green, red, blue and yellow!


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Nov 12, 2010)

My favourite colour, great choice!


----------



## ivancic1al (Nov 12, 2010)

My head just exploded...too much awesome!


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Nov 12, 2010)

That thing is a BEAST! Awesome guitar, sir!


----------



## White Cluster (Nov 12, 2010)

nuff said


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Nov 12, 2010)

Man you're going to have an entire legion of KxKs when they are all done. That back neck joint looks RIDICULOUS dude. Amazing guitar, grats.


----------



## shadowsea (Nov 12, 2010)

Dear Technomancer, 
This is the most beautiful 8 i have ever seen. 
Thank You.
- that guy who wrote you a letter on ss.org because your guitar was that badass


----------



## usagi (Nov 12, 2010)

That is beautiful. I think you said early KxK was not going to do any more 8s, is that true? Freakin' awesome guitar. I can't wait to see the rest of your collection arrive.


----------



## shadscbr (Nov 12, 2010)

Way cool!!! 

Congrats 

Shad


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 12, 2010)

i just have one question. why the fuck are the strings not purple!? 
looks amazing, congrats


----------



## Dark Aegis (Nov 12, 2010)

That is freaking killer


----------



## Might-is-Right (Nov 12, 2010)

Congrats on the new guitar. Looks like alot of thought went into that one. I'd love to have a KxK 8, my Sii7 is my favorite guitar...now I wish it had one more string!


----------



## Abiogenesis (Nov 12, 2010)

OH MY FUCKING GOD. This is better than big tits! Now this is officially the PURPLE MONSTAH! enjoy it, it's amazing! \m/


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 12, 2010)

I would like to ingest your guitar.


----------



## TMM (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks even cooler in your pics than in Rob's, Steve, incredipurple!

I definitely maintain my dibs if you ever sell it!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 12, 2010)

You totally should've gotten a purple heart fretboard.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks guys 



usagi said:


> That is beautiful. I think you said early KxK was not going to do any more 8s, is that true? Freakin' awesome guitar. I can't wait to see the rest of your collection arrive.



It's a solid maybe  Rob was VERY happy with how this turned out (as am I) so he's much more open to doing more now. I'll keep you guys posted, and as usual if you want to order one contact KxK as I doubt they'd say no to taking the order if you're serious.



TMM said:


> Looks even cooler in your pics than in Rob's, Steve, incredipurple!
> 
> I definitely maintain my dibs if you ever sell it!



Well you know KxK's legendary photography 

Should financial mayhem ensue and I'm forced to sell this Matt has first refusal on it, but you're second on the list  At this point I'm hoping I can keep it though.



Grand Moff Tim said:


> You totally should've gotten a purple heart fretboard.



I bought the in-progress prototype, so I had no say in the wood choices as the body / neck was already cut


----------



## Vinchester (Nov 12, 2010)

That's goddamn well done!! I'd Fucking KILL to see one finished in green! KILL!!!
You are now supposed to stay up all night and play the thing


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 12, 2010)

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 12, 2010)

That neck joint is ridiculous, simply ridiculous sir. I fucking want this guitar


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 12, 2010)

wasnt a fan of your other KxKs but this one....i reallly like. gratz dude!


----------



## ROAR (Nov 13, 2010)

Hope that RY sounds sick.
And seriously
I will never be able to own such a sick purple guitar.
DAMN YOU!!!


----------



## nexbot (Nov 13, 2010)

If you ever sell this I would definitely be interested!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 13, 2010)

Still looks as if I could squish it into a glass and digest the grape awesomeness - lickable!


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 13, 2010)

technomancer said:


> One string too many






Blasphemy!!

Nice guitar, though.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 13, 2010)

^  GoTM on here has to be a seven string

Also, this is now an "official" KxK model, at least for now

Sii8


----------



## Triple7 (Nov 13, 2010)

Dude, that is beautiful man. Everything on that guitar looks perfect, hope is sounds perfect as well.


----------



## coreysMonster (Nov 13, 2010)

holy motherfucking donkey raping shit, that guitar is horribly awesome! :O


----------



## FLGearnut (Nov 13, 2010)

when did femme looking guitars become cool? 

The guitar is awesome. The color is fruity. There i said it lol...


----------



## jayarpeggios (Nov 13, 2010)

yea we need a 8 string GOTM too... I'm really just saying this cause of my almost finished custom 8 lol. Nice purple guitar to bad theres no purpleheart FB haha!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 13, 2010)

FLGearnut said:


> when did femme looking guitars become cool?
> 
> The guitar is awesome. The color is fruity. There i said it lol...



Probably about the same time everybody got sick of posers wearing all black with black guitars trying to look metal. There, I said it... 

On a serious note the point of this was to go against the grain of all of the boring black eight strings going on thanks to Meshuggah (I like Meshuggah, just sick of the black stained eight strings)


----------



## jsousa (Nov 13, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## AVH (Nov 13, 2010)

OUTSTANDING!!


----------



## Asrial (Nov 13, 2010)

I want to quote the first post (HighGain510): DO. FUCKING. WANT.
Show up on stage with this and a plain, purple Iceman t-shirt, and every single lady in the room with faint simultaneously


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 13, 2010)

^lets not forget the purple pleather pants


----------



## Asrial (Nov 13, 2010)

^Going too far maybe. :x
A regular set of dark-blue jeans would fit ^^


----------



## trenolds39 (Nov 13, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Probably about the same time everybody got sick of posers wearing all black with black guitars trying to look metal. There, I said it...
> 
> On a serious note the point of this was to go against the grain of all of the boring black eight strings going on thanks to Meshuggah (I like Meshuggah, just sick of the black stained eight strings)



Purple guitars are awesome. It may just be personal taste, but when something is done well in purple, it tends to catch the eye more. 

I would normally say all the matching hardware would look ridiculous, but it's matched really well to the body color and actually looks better than black hardware would imo. That neck looks ridiculously thin and flat in the last picture, although I've never played nor seen an 8 in person so I don't know what the standard is.

Congrats!


----------



## TMM (Nov 13, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Probably about the same time everybody got sick of posers wearing all black with black guitars trying to look metal. There, I said it...



 funny, I thought it was the 80's


----------



## WickedSymphony (Nov 13, 2010)

And I thought I liked purple. Find some purple coated strings for that thing 

Grats!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 13, 2010)

trenolds39 said:


> Purple guitars are awesome. It may just be personal taste, but when something is done well in purple, it tends to catch the eye more.
> 
> I would normally say all the matching hardware would look ridiculous, but it's matched really well to the body color and actually looks better than black hardware would imo. That neck looks ridiculously thin and flat in the last picture, although I've never played nor seen an 8 in person so I don't know what the standard is.
> 
> Congrats!



Honestly I was a little nervous initially about how the colors would work out together, but it turned out fantastic 

It's really odd as I HATE necks with flat backs, and this looks like it has one... but it doesn't feel like it  This thing is amazingly comfortable to play 



TMM said:


> funny, I thought it was the 80's



True, but then it went out again  There was that whole extended monochromatic thang going on for several years, now it seems like colors are coming back again


----------



## ra1der2 (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow that is sweet! Congrats!


----------



## MJS (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that's the purplest KxK 8-string I've seen so far today.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 13, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Probably about the same time everybody got sick of posers wearing all black with black guitars trying to look metal. There, I said it...


 
wicked burn, dude  and yes, friggin awesome guitar! ever since i picked up a custom second-hand, ive been considering having a custom 8 made to match it, but the original luthier has like a 4 year waiting list and horrible customer service haha. i'll add KxK to the potential builder's list


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 14, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Probably about the same time everybody got sick of posers wearing all black with black guitars trying to look metal. There, I said it...
> 
> On a serious note the point of this was to go against the grain of all of the boring black eight strings going on thanks to Meshuggah (I like Meshuggah, just sick of the black stained eight strings)



Didnt meshuggah have some Iceman or Fireman ibby's that weren't black?


----------



## XxXPete (Nov 14, 2010)

FREAKING AWESOME! CONGRATS! Im JEALOUS!


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Nov 14, 2010)

motherFUCK.
if only guitars were made of bricks, cuz i could make my own out of the pile of them i just shit.


----------



## AVH (Nov 14, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Didnt meshuggah have some Iceman or Fireman ibby's that weren't black?



Their Iceman 8's are the usual trans-charcoal finish.

Mårten has a way cool natural-finished LACS Destroyer 8 that's horribly neck heavy, but looks a lot like an 8 string Gibson Futura. It's a 30.5" scale, 5-ply maple/purpleheart neck-through with sapele wings, blank rosewood board, Kahler trem, single Lundgren M8 and single volume. He highly doubts he'll ever use it live because it's so huge and awkward, but loves playing it at home or in the studio.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 14, 2010)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn, that KXK is seriously awesome!

Congrats on a wicked custom 8!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Nov 14, 2010)

i would like to say again i worship this guitar, and that it is one of the few painted guitars i can look at and say that i honestly wouldn't swirl it ; )


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 14, 2010)

How can a plain finish be so great?  And that custom purple hardware is incredible too! It looks like candy. All types of candy, for that matter: eye candy, actual candy, and I bet it's ear candy too. 

Congratulations, man!


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 14, 2010)

that came out so nice, didn't expect it to be THAT awesome.

congrats!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 14, 2010)

I... Uh......... Fuck. I have to go change my pants


----------



## -Nolly- (Nov 14, 2010)

Fucking sick dude, the concept came out incredible! The heel is insane, as has been said many times already.
How are you getting on with the RY/VHII?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks again guys 



-Nolly- said:


> Fucking sick dude, the concept came out incredible! The heel is insane, as has been said many times already.
> How are you getting on with the RY/VHII?



Yeah I am still floored by the playability of this thing. It's a 27 fret 8 string and I can hit every fret on every string without bumping my hand on the body 

I'm digging the pickup combo a lot, though the lower output is taking a little bit to get used to. The cleans on the VHII aren't quite what I normally look for, but running the neck and bridge together seems to work well for that. Overall I'm really happy with the set.


----------



## jbcrazy (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd drink a whole bottle of grape dimetap for this!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 15, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


> I'd drink a whole bottle of grape dimetap for this!!!!



Somebody posted this on another forum







and petereanima made this up


----------



## chucknorrishred (Nov 15, 2010)

MADNESS 

plz give us a sound clip demo ( cuz vid demos never do a guitar this awesome justice)

just download a backtrack (or write ur own ), improve over it in ur recording software, then post it here.........PLZ 

the neck/body joint looks insane.......

pm me how much did this cost u?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 15, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


> pm me how much did this cost u?



Sii8

BKPs, custom hardware, custom painted pup covers, etc are obviously upcharges


----------



## jbcrazy (Nov 16, 2010)

Hahaha... 

Purple Drank... Sugar.. Water... and Purple..



technomancer said:


> Somebody posted this on another forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CONTEMPT (Nov 17, 2010)

is it wrong or weird that I want to make love to that guitar?


----------



## Neil (Nov 17, 2010)

It looks amazing! I think it would have look better if the back of the neck matched the body IMO.

Did KxK do all the anodizing?


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 17, 2010)

Neck thru, but the neck is not painted!? OMG GAS! Awesome!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 17, 2010)

Neil said:


> It looks amazing! I think it would have look better if the back of the neck matched the body IMO.
> 
> Did KxK do all the anodizing?



The back of the neck was all about playability not looks 

KxK didn't do the anodizing, I contacted the company that does Sperzel's anodizing and had them do it so it would match the Sperzel tuners.


----------



## BR10N (Nov 18, 2010)

technomancer said:


> FTW purple!
> I was wondering, are those strap buttons? Where'd you find em?


----------



## elq (Nov 18, 2010)

BR10N said:


> I was wondering, are those strap buttons? Where'd you find em?



They're flush mount Dunlop Straploks


----------



## technomancer (Nov 18, 2010)

^ what he said


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 19, 2010)

That is incredible dude! love the anodised hardware just totally makes the look. Amazing guitar


----------



## kruneh (Nov 19, 2010)

A very cool build!
I love the clean style of KxK.


----------



## Disco Volante (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow! All the anodized parts and painted pup covers really turned out nicely. That carve around the heel joint on the back is really unique.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2010)

Disco Volante said:


> Wow! All the anodized parts and painted pup covers really turned out nicely. That carve around the heel joint on the back is really unique.



Yeah I'm really happy with how this turned out. I've been pondering doing a guitar in the future using the same kind of thing but blue... maybe a maple board and some form of blue inlays  Depends mostly on how things go at work in the next couple of months.

House of Kolor Oriental Blue





Sperzel blue anodized tuners


----------



## arsonist (Nov 21, 2010)

f*cking beautiful brah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roo (Nov 21, 2010)

I am speachless. If it could go for GOTM it'd get my vote hands down. Incredible. I love it when someone does something a bit more bold!
Congratulations on the guitar and a supreme idea!


----------



## da771 (Jan 10, 2011)

Very oxuenno !!!!


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't live too far from Pittsburgh, I might have to steal that guitar.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 12, 2011)

misingonestring said:


> I don't live too far from Pittsburgh, I might have to steal that guitar.



Anytime you'd like to get shot go for it


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeeeeeesh! That thing is impossibly sweet looking!


----------



## Jango (Jan 13, 2011)

That thing is so awesome, it's inappropriate for the forum. Those pictures should only be shown to people who have passed a background check and are wearing plastic underwear.
Congrats, dude.


----------

